# Best quotes dealing with SA



## di_L82 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

I find that quotes can sometime be very helpful for me in my progress. So I thought I would start a post with cool quotes.

The best one ever no doubt is:

_Everything can be taken from a man but one thing - the last of human freedoms - to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one's own way. _ Viktor E. Frankl

Also:

_What you resist persists_ Jung

is good. But please let me know if you have some good ones that I havnt discovered yet.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not really a quote but something that helped me in my worst periods.

Thought controls attitude.
Attitude controls feeling.
Feeling controls thought.


----------



## Yalom (Sep 24, 2008)

Though the physicality of death destroys man, the idea of death saves him. 
-Yalom

This may seem confusing, but it's about enjoying life by realizing that it won't last forever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How you think determines how you feel.

Amocholes' quotes show how anxiety is a vicious cycle.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Psalms 118:6: "Jehovah is on my side; I shall not fear. What can earthling man do to me?"


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> Thought controls attitude.
> Attitude controls feeling.
> Feeling controls thought.


By implication, everything controlls everything else, and you have controll of nothing, sounds kinda depressing to me hehe.

For example we get "Feelings controll thoughts" and "Thoughts controll feelings"

If we make the assumption that "controll" is one-sided, that x can controll y, but y then cannot controll x, then we also get a contradiction.

I think a more optimistic quote would be:

Thoughts controls attitude.
Attitude controls feeling.
You controll thought.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Blessed are the cracked - for they shall let in the light.


----------



## Tripp (Sep 8, 2008)

"Don't worry about a thing, cause every little thing is gonna be alright."
-Bob Marley

I sing this in my head when I start to freak. (unless I'm having a panic attack it usually works)


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

My sig.


----------



## deuce deuce (Oct 1, 2008)

with my eyes closed, all i ever seen was black. i opened them recently and i seen the world. i had stayed hidden from fears and that knife sears, so i'm ready to face the world. if i keep my eyes closed, i will surely miss the storm, but i will also miss the beauty that follows. - don't know who said it. maybe they were too afraid to mention their name.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

my uncle once told me...

"its better to be 'up and down' than completely sideways"


----------



## Lance-T (Oct 2, 2008)

> _"The only reason we don't open our hearts and minds to other people is that they trigger confusion in us that we don't feel brave enough or sane enough to deal with. To the degree that we look clearly and compassionately at ourselves, we feel confident and fearless about looking into someone else's eyes. "_
> - Pema Chodron


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

"The temptation to quit is greatest when you are about to succeed"
"Life is for you to live. Nobody Else" --Doesnt mean be a jerk.


----------

